# Ppid nutrition advice



## HunSpi123 (6 February 2018)

Looking for advice - 

I have a 26 yo mare. Happy and healthy bar a PPID diagnosis 2 years ago. Normal ACTH readings on 1/2 tab Prascend. Moved yards beginning of winter and this winter had dropped condition. Currently on AlfaA Oil and Haylage ad lib. I have upped the AlfaA in comparison to previous winters and have added a conditioning mix and multi vit supplement due to weight loss. Apart from weight loss otherwise happy, sound and energy levels as usual. Does seem more eager for food than usual - any advice much appreciated - will also have a chat with my vet.


----------



## Nudibranch (7 February 2018)

I wouldn't feed the conditioning mix as it is likely to be high in sugar. My PPID horses have always done well on adlib hay, unmolassed sugar beet, and micronised linseed. I also feed pro balance or pro hoof as it doesn't contain fillers. The beet and linseed are both good for weight gain but are low in sugar. Keep the alfalfa if her feet are ok with it.

Obviously check rugging, although I don't know how her coat is. Is she on the same routine as the previous yard, or in or out more?


----------



## JillA (7 February 2018)

Make sure she is getting adequate protein levels - depends on when your hay was made (the protein is generally in the seeds), there is some in linseed but beet is mainly fibre. You could add amino acids or whey protein to help her immune system and soft tissue repair. Check the analysis on the conditioning mix, for PPID she needs minimum sugars and starches (cereals). And at 26 it is possible she needs digestive health boost, so yeassac would be a good supplement for her.
Forageplus are very helpful with special nutritional needs, worth talking to, and they don't have a "food" as such to sell you, just supplements which they may or may not suggest as being helpful (such as minerals).
How are her teeth?


----------



## meleeka (7 February 2018)

I like micronised linseed and speedibeet for weight gain. I&#8217;d also use Allen and Page feeds if my PPID pony would eat them.


----------

